# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  cách làm file khắc laser

## canhlan1992

Chào mọi người có thể tư vấn giúp mình về vấn đề độ sâu của ảnh khắc laser được không
Chả là mình mua máy , có một số file G code có sẵn thì khi khắc lên gỗ có độ sâu nhưng khi mình làm file G code thì ảnh chỉ còn viền và khắc không được sâu

Như trên hình đây là file G code có sẵn , khi mình khắc ra có một độ sâu nhất định


và đây là khi mình làm file G code bằng Inkscape, như cạc bạn thấy file khi xuất ra mất hết màu đen chỉ còn viền và khi mình khắc lên khì không có độ sâu nhất định
Các bạn có thể tư vấn giúp mình cách làm file để giữ nguyên hình đồng thời có một độ sâu nhất định khi khắc không 
Cảm ơn các bạn đã đọc và tư vấn giúp mình !

----------


## vusvus

khắc laser thì việc điều chỉnh độ sâu khắc thông qua kinh nghiệm và tùy thuộc vào vật liệu (kể cả mica cũng có nhiều loại), công suất ống phóng laser, tốc độ khắc và thời gian đáp ứng của hệ thống thường ở những chỗ nét mảnh sẽ bị cạn hơn chỗ nét khắc rộng (theo phương quét) do độ trễ của hệ thống cho nên cái này hoàn toàn do kinh nghiệm THỬ-SAI- THỬ LẠI thôi bạn ơi

----------


## thewind258

Bác thử dùng engraving software thử xem nhé. Cái này chỉnh đậm nhạt tốt

----------

